# Forget racing cars, this is what we should be racing



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Cars will be obsolete soon. We'll be racing people! 

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/products/gear/2005-10-25-remote-human-control_x.htm

-Rich


----------



## rhodopsine (Aug 13, 2002)

Creepy...


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

That would really mess with your dog when you are playing fetch!!


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmm my mind just went into the gutter for some reason.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

LOL! Naughty!!!


----------

